# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ Μεταχειρισμένα!

## mariosdom

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Επειδή  είμαι καινούριος  κι άσχετος λίγο με το θέμα (φωτοβολταίκα) :Rolleyes: !θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για μια αγορά φωτοβολταϊκων.
Βρήκα μια αγγελία στο internet  (http://www.apn.gr/aggelies/12/posts/7/68/1009.html) που πωλούνται 3 πάνελ τα δυο είναι 155βατ το ένα και το άλλο 125 και δίνει και ρυθμιστή φόρτισης  με 2000€.πηρα τηλ. Των  άνθρωπο μου και μου είπε ότι είναι σαν καινούρια τα χρησιμοποίησε μόνο 6 μηνες.μου ειπε κατι και για τις  μάρκες αλλα ήταν σαν  να μου έλεγε κινέζικα………. Μπορει  καποιος να ασχολιθεί για λιγο με το θέμα μου και να μου πει αν αξίζει η αγορά τους?και τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ για να τα βάλω στα κεραμίδια????και κόστος επιπλέον!!!!!ευχαριστώ

----------


## gRooV

Ρίξε και μία ματιά εδώ: http://www.iqsolarpower.com που έχει και ιδιοκατασκευές, διάβασε ένα δύο άρθρα για να μπεις στο νόημα.

----------


## mariosdom

πολυ καλο site ευχαριστώ

----------


## 1136Pedi

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Επειδή  είμαι καινούριος  κι άσχετος λίγο με το θέμα (φωτοβολταίκα)!θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για μια αγορά φωτοβολταϊκων.
> Βρήκα μια αγγελία στο internet  (http://www.apn.gr/aggelies/12/posts/7/68/1009.html) που πωλούνται 3 πάνελ τα δυο είναι 155βατ το ένα και το άλλο 125 και δίνει και ρυθμιστή φόρτισης  με 2000€.πηρα τηλ. Των  άνθρωπο μου και μου είπε ότι είναι σαν καινούρια τα χρησιμοποίησε μόνο 6 μηνες.μου ειπε κατι και για τις  μάρκες αλλα ήταν σαν  να μου έλεγε κινέζικα………. Μπορει  καποιος να ασχολιθεί για λιγο με το θέμα μου και να μου πει αν αξίζει η αγορά τους?και τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ για να τα βάλω στα κεραμίδια????και κόστος επιπλέον!!!!!ευχαριστώ



Tous teleutaious 4 mines exw ksekinisei tin kataskeuei twn fwtobolta'i'kwn panel.... Opote an thes, me stoixeiwdeis gnwseis hlekronikis, mporeis na kataskeuaseis auta ta panel me kostos 1200 euro kai 30 euro o ruthimistis fortishs.... Pantws to pio akrivo kommati einai oi mpataries kai apo oti fainetai autes den tis poulaei.......

Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου και γράψτο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παρακαλώ, γράφετε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες!

----------


## weather1967

Προσωπικά φίλε Διονύση και καλώς όρισες στο forum, η γνώμη μου ειναι επειδή το εχω ψαξει αρκετά το θέμα μέ τα φωτοβολταικά ειναι οτι :
Αν δεν πεσουν οι τιμές τών ηλιακών πάνελς και οι τιμές τών μπαταριών ειναι πρός το παρόν ασύμφορα και δέν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους γιά αυτά πού προσφέρουν,παρά μονο σε μικρά φορτία και γενικά καπου που υπαρχει προβλημα και δεν υπαρχει ΔΕΗ .
Τώρα να πείς οτι θέλω να εχω 65 watts ολο το 24 ωρο απο τόν ήλιο θέλεις καπου 1500 ευρώ εξοπλισμό,και τον χειμώνα αν δεν εχει ηλιο για πανω απο 4-5 μερες παιζει να σε αφήσει,και βάλε καθε 3-4 χρόνια μπαταρίες πού ειναι πανάκριβες, μου φένετε ισα βάρκα ίσα πανιά με τήν ΔΕΗ έρχονται σέ εξοδα.
Πρός το παρών ειναι για να τα βλεπουμε στίς φωτογραφίες  :Sad:

----------


## 1136Pedi

> Προσωπικά φίλε Διονύση και καλώς όρισες στο forum, η γνώμη μου ειναι επειδή το εχω ψαξει αρκετά το θέμα μέ τα φωτοβολταικά ειναι οτι :
> Αν δεν πεσουν οι τιμές τών ηλιακών πάνελς και οι τιμές τών μπαταριών ειναι πρός το παρόν ασύμφορα και δέν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους γιά αυτά πού προσφέρουν,παρά μονο σε μικρά φορτία και γενικά καπου που υπαρχει προβλημα και δεν υπαρχει ΔΕΗ .
> Τώρα να πείς οτι θέλω να εχω 65 watts ολο το 24 ωρο απο τόν ήλιο θέλεις καπου 1500 ευρώ εξοπλισμό,και τον χειμώνα αν δεν εχει ηλιο για πανω απο 4-5 μερες παιζει να σε αφήσει,και βάλε καθε 3-4 χρόνια μπαταρίες πού ειναι πανάκριβες, μου φένετε ισα βάρκα ίσα πανιά με τήν ΔΕΗ έρχονται σέ εξοδα.
> Πρός το παρών ειναι για να τα βλεπουμε στίς φωτογραφίες



Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με την γνώμη σου φίλε Δημήτρη δηλαδή οτι οι μπαταρίες είναι ασύμφορα ακριβές για να τις αγοράσεις έστω και για περιέργια... Αλλά Αφού οι μπαταρίες είναι ακριβές μπορείς να μειώσεις την τιμή απο τα άλλα εξαρτήματα του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος ( δηλαδή inverter, ρυθμιστή φόρτισης και το φωτοβολταϊκό πανελ) και αυτό επιτυνχάνεται αν τα κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου (που ουσιαστικά δεν είναι τπτ απλά για την κατασκευή του inverter θέλει λίγο πιο εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής). Για παράδειγμα το σύστημα που κατασκεύασα το καλοκαίρι 
μου κόστισε 400 ευρώ ( και η μπαταρία που έχω είναι 80 Αh) ενω αν το αγόραζα όλο το σύστημα θα μου κόστίζε περίπου 1000 με 1200 ευρώ.....
Εσείς κρίνετε.....  :Smile:

----------


## Κρεμμύδας Δημήτρης

@1136Pedi

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό με την μείωση του κόστους απο τα πάνελ - ρυθμιστή - inverter

Έχω δεί ότι στο  http://www.iqsolarpower.com έχει πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορείς να φτιάξεις μεγάλο πάνελ απο μικρότερο. Ωστόσο δεν μου φάνηκε να δίνει πληροφορίες απο πού μπορώ να αγοράσω τα μικρά κομμάτια πάνελ για να τα ενώσω

Ξέρεις απο πού ;

Επίσης έχεις schematics ή projects για τον ρυθμιστή ;

Σκέφτομαι στο σπίτι να βάλω πανελ και μπαταρία χωρίς inverter. Δηλαδή να φτιάξω μία ανεξάρτητη γραμμή 12V (έχω ήδη περάσει την κεντρική καλωδίωση)και να έχω καμιά λάμπα κι ότι άλλο προκύψει

----------


## manolis323

Αυτό που περιγράφεις για απλό dc κύκλωμα χωρις ac φορτία γινεται πολυ ευκολα. 
Παντως ξεχασες να προσθέσεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης τον οποιο πρεπει να βαλεις οπωσδηποτε για να προστατευσεις την μπαταρια σου.

επισης οι περισσοτεροι ρυθμιστες του εμποριου εχουν απ' ευθειας εξοδο για dc φορτια και οι τιμες τους ξεκινουν κοντα στα 30 ευρω για ρυθμιστη 5A.

τωρα εαν θελεις να κανεις κυκλωμα dc σε μεγαλες αποστασεις εννοειτε οτι πρεπει να το αποφυγεις γιατι θα εχεις πολυ μεγαλες πτωσεις τασης (και συνεπως χαμενη ενεργεια)

Ποσα watt ειναι τα πανελ σου εαν επιτρέπετε?

----------


## 1136Pedi

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις για απλό dc κύκλωμα χωρις ac φορτία γινεται πολυ ευκολα. 
> Παντως ξεχασες να προσθέσεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης τον οποιο πρεπει να βαλεις οπωσδηποτε για να προστατευσεις την μπαταρια σου.
> 
> επισης οι περισσοτεροι ρυθμιστες του εμποριου εχουν απ' ευθειας εξοδο για dc φορτια και οι τιμες τους ξεκινουν κοντα στα 30 ευρω για ρυθμιστη 5A.
> 
> τωρα εαν θελεις να κανεις κυκλωμα dc σε μεγαλες αποστασεις εννοειτε οτι πρεπει να το αποφυγεις γιατι θα εχεις πολυ μεγαλες πτωσεις τασης (και συνεπως χαμενη ενεργεια)
> 
> Ποσα watt ειναι τα πανελ σου εαν επιτρέπετε?



 Φίλε Μανώλη έχεις δίκιο για τα dc φορτία αλλα ξέχασα να παραθέσω ότι όλη αυτή την κατασκευή την έχω κάνει φορητή οπότε δεν έχω πρόβλημα απώλειας ενέργειας, γιατί τα καλώδια είναι μικρά.... Επίσης όσο για τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης απλα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα απλό κύκλωμα (ολοκληρωμένο κατα προτίμηση) με διόδους....
Πάντως, εαν κατασκευάσουμε τον inverter τότε θα έχουμε μεγάλο κέρδος... Τέλος το Panel που κατασκεύασα είναι 100 watt (το link απόπου βρήκα την ιδέα είναι :http://www.iqsolarpower.com/panel100w.htm)
Δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολη δουλειά όλα αυτά που κατασκεύασα και κατασκευάζω ( γιατί η δουλεία μου μόλις ξεκίνησε έχω πολλά να μάθω)
απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο και υπομονή και μάλιστα το κόστος του συστήματος μας ερχετε 3 φορές λιγότερο απ' ότι αν το αγοράζαμε....

----------


## 1136Pedi

> @1136Pedi
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό με την μείωση του κόστους απο τα πάνελ - ρυθμιστή - inverter
> 
> Έχω δεί ότι στο  http://www.iqsolarpower.com έχει πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορείς να φτιάξεις μεγάλο πάνελ απο μικρότερο. Ωστόσο δεν μου φάνηκε να δίνει πληροφορίες απο πού μπορώ να αγοράσω τα μικρά κομμάτια πάνελ για να τα ενώσω
> 
> Ξέρεις απο πού ;
> 
> Επίσης έχεις schematics ή projects για τον ρυθμιστή ;
> ...



Φίλε Δημήτρη,

Από τις ερωτήσεις που μου κανεις πρέπει να είσαι Φοιτητής στην φυσική στο πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών..... (έτσι νομίζω, αν έχω δίκιο απάντα μου)

----------


## Κρεμμύδας Δημήτρης

@manolis323
Καλησπέρα,
έχω απλώς περάσει την καλωδίωση που θα φέρνει τα 12 βολτ απο την ταράτσα στο πατάρι. Απο εκεί θα φεύγουν 2 επιμέρους διακλαδώσεις. Έχω βάλει ένα τριπολικό καλώδιο για το + και άλλο ένα για το -. Χωρίς να έχω κάτσει να το υπολογίσω, υποθέτω πως θα παίζει χωρίς σημαντικές απώλειες για αρκετά αμπερ.

[Δεν ξέρω αν η ορολογία τριπολικό είναι σωστή. εννοώ πως θα χρησιμοποιήσω και τα τρία "υποκαλώδια" (φάση, ουδέτερο, γείωση) για το + και τα άλλα τρία (του άλλου καλωδίου) για το -]


Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω την ερώτηση μου: Μπορείτε να δώσετε κατευθύνσεις απο πού να αγοράσω τα μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία για το project του iqsolarpower ?

Ευχαριστώ
Δημητρης

----------


## waverunner

Μπορείς αν θέλεις να παραγγείλεις φωτοβολταίκα από τον iqsolarpower. 
Στείλε του ενα E-mail.

----------


## weather1967

Συμφωνώ μέ τα λεγόμενα σου φίλε Διονύση ,για καποιον πού γνωρίζει απο ηλεκτρονικά να φτιάξει το όλο concept  μόνος του ,και να εχει μεγάλη οικονομία ,αλλα εγώ μιλάω γενικά για το σύνολο που δεν γνωρίζει και θά τα πάρει ολα ετοιμα .Μού λές αν θέλεις πόσα watts εχεις φορτίο στήν έξοδο και για ποσες ώρες εχεις αυτονομία ? 





> Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με την γνώμη σου φίλε Δημήτρη δηλαδή οτι οι μπαταρίες είναι ασύμφορα ακριβές για να τις αγοράσεις έστω και για περιέργια... Αλλά Αφού οι μπαταρίες είναι ακριβές μπορείς να μειώσεις την τιμή απο τα άλλα εξαρτήματα του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος ( δηλαδή inverter, ρυθμιστή φόρτισης και το φωτοβολταϊκό πανελ) και αυτό επιτυνχάνεται αν τα κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου (που ουσιαστικά δεν είναι τπτ απλά για την κατασκευή του inverter θέλει λίγο πιο εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής). Για παράδειγμα το σύστημα που κατασκεύασα το καλοκαίρι 
> μου κόστισε 400 ευρώ ( και η μπαταρία που έχω είναι 80 Αh) ενω αν το αγόραζα όλο το σύστημα θα μου κόστίζε περίπου 1000 με 1200 ευρώ.....
> Εσείς κρίνετε.....

----------


## 1136Pedi

> Συμφωνώ μέ τα λεγόμενα σου φίλε Διονύση ,για καποιον πού γνωρίζει απο ηλεκτρονικά να φτιάξει το όλο concept  μόνος του ,και να εχει μεγάλη οικονομία ,αλλα εγώ μιλάω γενικά για το σύνολο που δεν γνωρίζει και θά τα πάρει ολα ετοιμα .Μού λές αν θέλεις πόσα watts εχεις φορτίο στήν έξοδο και για ποσες ώρες εχεις αυτονομία ?



Γεία σου φίλε Δημήτρη, 
πρώτα απο ολα χαίρομαι που επιτέλους μιλάω για τα πράγματα που κατασκεύασα.... Τον inverter που κατασκεύασα είναι σχέδιο του περιοδικού ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ του 1996 (νομίζω τεύχος Ιανουαρίου) το οποιό μπορεί να μου δώσει   500 W ισχύ και το μέγιστο 1000 W....  Μπορώ να λειτουργήσω πολλές συσκευές με αυτό παρόλα αυτά περιορίζομαι μέχρι στιγμής σε συσκευές γραφείου δηλαδή laptop, ένα φωτιστικό γραφείου και τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή μου.... Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος από το σύστημα που κατασκεύασα.... Παρόλα αυτά υπολογίζω την αυτονομία περίπου σε 30 - 32 ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας ενός φορητού υπολογιστή(αλλά στον υπολογιστή να περιέχεται σε αυτόν και η μπαταρία) ο οποίος καταναλώνει περίου 2 Amber.....

----------


## weather1967

Διονύση συγχαρητήρια γιά τήν κατασκευή ,φτιάχνω και εγώ διαφορα πραγματα ετσι απο μερακι και μονο και σε καταλαβαινω .
Αν μπορούσες να μας στείλης μερικες φωτογραφίες να δουμε τήν κατασκευή ,και επίσης να σκανάριζες το κυκλωμα του inverter και να μας το έστελνες.Πιστεύω θα βοήθαγε πολύ και τα υπολοιπα μελη που θα ήθελαν να το φτιάξουν .

----------


## JimKarvo

+1
Με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά η κατασκευή ενός inverter! Ειδικά αν είναι καθαρού ημιτονίου!

----------

